# Spitfire Mic Positions Not Recalled with Kontakt VST3/Cubase



## Jeremy Gillam (Jul 18, 2021)

I noticed that Spitfire Symphonic Strings Professional is loading the default mic positions when a track is disabled and reenabled or a session is closed and reopened. It seems to recall properly using the VST2 version of Kontakt 6.6. I'll email Spitfire support but I wanted to post this here as a public service as much as anything.

Cubase 11.0.30, MacOS Big Sur.


----------



## BGvanRens (Aug 22, 2021)

I noticed it this month after coming back from a break, it's been pulling my hair out.

Have you heard anything back from Spitfire?


----------



## JoeBarlow (Aug 22, 2021)

Last I saw, it’s to do with the VST 3 version of kontakt 6. Try looking into some of the solutions posted here; 








Solved - Kontakt 6.6.0 Cubase 11 Pro - Messed up outputs


Nice approach, thank you. I'm working with different setups, sometimes 8 stereo and some mono channels, sometimes 12-16 stereo channels, so I guess I'm...




www.native-instruments.com





or possibly using the previous VST version of kontakt?


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Aug 22, 2021)

They said to use a previous version of Kontakt. Using the latest vst2 version seems to be okay. A bunch of my session files got messed up though and I had to restore for my backup.


----------



## BGvanRens (Aug 22, 2021)

Thanks for confirming, guess I'll have to do it that way. I read about it after my last post and I was secretly hoping there was another way besides rolling back/changing to vst2. It'll be the first thing to do when I walk in the office tomorrow, fingers crossed that all goes smooth!


----------

